
Open Source Angular Payment Card Component - milantenk
https://github.com/milantenk/ngx-interactive-paycard
======
milantenk
I made one of my side projects open-source, it is the above referred Angular
component. If you are interested in my journey with this open source project,
you can read about it here: [https://dev.to/milantenk/the-story-behind-ngx-
interactive-pa...](https://dev.to/milantenk/the-story-behind-ngx-interactive-
paycard-579f)

